# الخيوط والابر المستعمله في العمليات الجراحيه



## مهندسه طبيه (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم هذا ملف عن الخيوط والابر المستعملة في العمليات الجراحية
ولو هو بعيد شويه عن اختصاصنا بس اتمنى ان تستفيدو من الموضوع
هذا هو الرابط 

http://rapidshare.de/files/40297507/___________________________________________.pdf.html


----------



## احمد ستريك (23 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا*

بار اللة فيكى يا مهندسة :75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## المسلم84 (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على الموضوع 
بس بالعكس هيك مواضيع هي من صلب الهندسة الطبية
لانو بالجامعة كانتو يدرسونا مادة (المواد الطبية الحيوية)وكانت تعنى بالمواد المسنخدمة في صناعة الادوات والاجهزة التي قد تدخل الى جسم المريض سواء لفترة قصيرة او مدى الحياة.
من حيث سمية هذه المواد على الانسان ومدى تأثيرها عليه ومن حيث خواصها الفيزيائية والكيميائية.


وشكراا
اللهم اعنا على فعل الخيرات


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على مروركم 
وبصراحة اخ مسلم انا لسة مبتدئة فما اعرف شو هي المواد بتفيد القسم 
وشكرا على التوضيح لانو بالجامعة كانتو يدرسونا مادة (المواد الطبية الحيوية)وكانت تعنى بالمواد المسنخدمة في صناعة الادوات والاجهزة التي قد تدخل الى جسم المريض سواء لفترة قصيرة او مدى الحياة.
من حيث سمية هذه المواد على الانسان ومدى تأثيرها عليه ومن حيث خواصها الفيزيائية والكيميائية.


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (25 أغسطس 2008)

ليش مايتحمل عندي الفايل (الملف) ايش لازم اعمل لو سمحت قلي إيش السبب البريد الإلكتروني تبعي هو


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (25 أغسطس 2008)

‎xxxxxxx‎
من فضلك لا تضع وسائل الإتصال في مشاركتك
الإدارة‎‎


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (25 أغسطس 2008)

اخي اول شي اضغط على الرابط 
وبعدين اسفل النافذة تجد كلمة free اضغط عليها وبعدها راح تطلع نافذه بيها اكتب الارقام الموجودة في المربع وثم اضغط download


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (26 أغسطس 2008)

هنا كل ماتريدونة عن الخيوط الجراحية بكل سرور أقدمة بين أيديكم 
شاكراللمهندسة الطبية نعاونها وشكرا لفريق المنتدى جميعا تجدونه على الرابط التالي
___________________________________________.pdf (1233 KB).
http://http://rapidshare.de/


----------



## المهندسه زوله (27 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا اخي المسلم84 انا ايضا درست هذه الماده والموضوع من اختصاص المهندسين الطبيين...وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع مثير ورائع.

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم فيه .

تقبلوا فائق الاحترام .

البغدادي


----------



## نورصباح المختار (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع 
هو من صلب الهندسة الطبية و انا شخصيا اخذت كورس كامل و هي لها علاقة بال biomaterail


----------



## د.مهدي (7 يونيو 2009)

عفوا لم اجد موضوع الخيوط الجراحيه هل بالامكان تحميله كمان.شكرا


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (9 يونيو 2009)

اعتذر عن هذا الخطا لقد مر وقت طويل ولم اتفقد الملف فقد تم حذف الملف من المصدر ولقد قمت بتحميل مرة اخرى وهذا الرابط 
http://rapidshare.de/files/47471258/___________________________________________.pdf.html


----------



## المتابعة (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع شيق ورائع
انا اسال هل توجد معلومات عن ماسكات هذه الابر وانواعها ؟


----------

